# Marty, Pretty Please!!!



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 21, 2010)

Would you mind explaining (retelling) the White Thing story?


----------



## Marty (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh Dear Me......Dan will be home in a minute and I'll get him to jog my memory but promise you it was insane


----------



## anoki (Dec 22, 2010)

and no doubt, the retell will not have the same effects as 'real time'





~kathryn


----------



## Marty (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok Let me try to set the scenario a little bit and warn you my memory is a bit out of whack at some details. There was a lot of stuff going on up here with land clearing for some major subdivisions and there were all sorts of animals being driven out of their habitat. There was supposed to be a bear or two running around and also at that time some guys herd of buffalo was loose wandering around here in the State Park where I live by so you never know what to believe is really going on. You know, you get to a point where nothing really surprises you. Hey, I woke up one morning to some over sized giant hog in my yard one day who held me captive in my house because I thought he was going to eat me everytime I opened the door, so you know... when you live this rural, you learn to roll with the punches and anything goes.

So ok, I think it was summer because the boys were always running around out here playing at night. They were middle school ages. They came bursting through the door one night absolutely freaked out, shaking, scared to death like Hus and I have never seen. Michael was going on about a big white monster outside across the road and Dan wouldn't talk but was on the couch shaking like crazy. Hus and I thought it was one of their pranks as usual at first but it became apparent this was no joke. I was going to take a look and Michael was adamant for us not to open the door and go outside and wanted us to call the law. He described something that was tall and thin, all white and like a skeleton walking on two legs across the road in the forest and it stopped and starred at them and they got scared and took off to the house. He kept saying he was scared of his big eyes and scared it might try to get in our house. Hus figured it was a bunch of white donkeys who always get loose from down the road or some kind of animal and we went through guessing what kind of animal it could be trying to calm the boys down, and let it go at that.

A couple nights later, same thing; the kids were out front playing basket ball in the driveway again and spotted something they said was horrible again so Hus and I went out and looked all over the place and could not see anything. We had flashlights and there was nothing out there. But again, these kids were terrified and had no more interest in playing outside after that. Now, my boys are both full of beans, but there is no way they were stretching the truth here. There was definitely something that was scaring them really bad. We thought perhaps it was a neighbor who was in wreck that was bandaged all up maybe out taking a late walk. He was very tall and thin but it turned out it wasn't him. We thought then it could be some very large white deer but that would have to be some really big deer and how could it stand on two legs, or was this just someone messing around in a costume... that didn't make any sense either.

We called around and heard there were other sightings by people so we were getting very concerned for the safety of ourselves and our animals so we finally did call the law up here on our next sighting, because frankly my Hus who has little patience had had it and he wanted some answers because the kids refused to play outside anymore. The law did in fact go across the road with Hus and myself and they found very interesting tracks directly across the road in the forest that led to the man's very large garden who lived over there. This was not any ordinary little garden. This man had everything you could imagine planted in it growing like crazy and enough for him to live on for a year. His whole garden was now destroyed, the food up-rooted as well as everything in one of his brand new sheds that he had built for supplies. It looked like someone ran it over with a bulldozer. The door was broke down and part of the shed was squashed and all dented up. They returned the next morning with dogs and went tracking through the forest for a long time and took a report from the old man and us again. He was very sick and I don't remember if he saw or heard anything but he ended up with a heart attack and died.





I will admit that on one night I went riding around looking for this thing and went down to the end of the road myself in my truck in the dark just out of curiosity. I saw "something" but I don't know what it was. It did look like something on two legs which was very skinny and white like the boys said. I don't see well at night anyway so Weenie that I am got scared and did a big U-E in the narrow road and came flying home. I really thought i was going to puke because whatever it was left me sick to my stomach and I couldn't get the ugly image out of my head.





Next thing we know, I'm on the porch one morning doing coffee with a bunch of my neighbors just talking and here come a couple of trucks with the Army corps of engineers, so they said they were, and a small truck of National Guard people with the local law maybe a week or so later. They weren't talking and certain roads got closed off. (ADDING: They could have been up here for any number of projects.) Now everyone up here is talking legends and monsters and the boogie man and men from mars, the end of the world, and you name it. On top of everything else, some people who own their own airstrip had to let some of these army guys stay there and use their tower so now the rumors were flying like crazy. I don't remember how long all this lasted, maybe a month or or so on and off and then it just all went away.... until this fall I heard brief mention of it again. How about a skinny white donkey? We have plenty of those around! That's my vote.

The house across the road sold sometime later after my neighbor passed away and my boys made friends with the new neighbor's kids in record time. You'll never guess what my kids went and told them about why that one shed in their backyard was all smashed.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 22, 2010)

*Oh my! I am big on scary stories but it's one thing when they are true! The hair on my neck stood up just reading this! I can't imagine how you guys dealt with this *


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 22, 2010)

Marty,

Have you seen the picture on Facebook and on a couple of news shows of the supposed "thing" whose picture was found on a hunter's camera??? It looks JUST like what you're describing. I have to go look back at it now and see if it was from TN!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 22, 2010)

No Parm I don't know what you are talking about. Was it white by any chance? Oh crap please say no.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 22, 2010)

Marty said:


> No Parm I don't know what you are talking about. Was it white by any chance? Oh crap please say no.



Marty, it was TOTALLY white, TALL, SKINNY and HUGE eyes. I will find it when I get home and post it here.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 22, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Marty, it was TOTALLY white, TALL, SKINNY and HUGE eyes. I will find it when I get home and post it here.


*I know what your talking about! I saw that also!!!!! Freaky!!!! *


----------



## jleonard (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I knew I shouldn't have read this! I love this kind of thing, but have an extremely overactive imagination and will now be seeing "white things" everywhere


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 22, 2010)

*Here yah go Marty this is the picture "Parm" was talking about. I remember seeing it on Facebook also. This looks just like what you described in your story. *





http://tinfoilpalace...camera-in-dead/


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 22, 2010)

Taylor Richelle said:


> *Here yah go Marty this is the picture "Parm" was talking about. I remember seeing it on Facebook also. This looks just like what you described in your story. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! That's it. It says it was on a camera in LA not TN, but still sounds just like what your boys described Marty.


----------



## Marty (Dec 22, 2010)

HOLY SHHHHHHHHH what is that??????? Oh my gosh I am totally freaking out. I don't want to look at that stuff, scares me.

The shape seems right but what we saw had black eyes, big ones. And no hair. Just "bones" .......or bones sticking out like a skeleton sorta.

I will be the first one to say I have an active imagination too. Hey, I'm a writer, a story teller and silly poet which is the side of me most of you are familiar with, but I also write serious stuff which you don't really see or know about, and this was a serious time.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2010)

jleonard said:


> Oh I knew I shouldn't have read this! I love this kind of thing, but have an extremely overactive imagination and will now be seeing "white things" everywhere


Not hard with the amount of snow you have and a bunch of silly small horses rolling in it!





Seriously though, that picture? Augh!



Creepy.

Leia


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 23, 2010)

I want you all to know that I read these posts late last night before I made my last trip to the barn and I was scared to death. On the way to the barn, I kept gazing into the woods praying I didn't see this sort of thing and when I left it dawned on me that this had me more afraid then the inmate escapee that was breaking into camps, barns and houses for a few months before he was caught.


----------



## jleonard (Dec 23, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Not hard with the amount of snow you have and a bunch of silly small horses rolling in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I hadn't thought about those little white things running around





I looked at the pic, but made sure I didn't do it until the middle of the day! It was extremely disturbing


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 24, 2010)

OK thank god I went outside for my last checks early. I do wanna go and see this pic. But I get nightmares easily and that story has soooo creeped the heck out of me. HAHA I will check back in tomorrow during daylight hours.. LOL Yup I am chicken


----------



## Leeana (Dec 24, 2010)

Note to self: Check out that picture in the morning, when its day light...


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 26, 2010)

UMMMMM



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



:shocked



I DO NOT WANT TO SEE THAT EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:shocked



:shocked I FEEL LIKE I NEED TO SUIT UP TO GO TO THE BARN!


----------

